# Weak Start



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I got seven tonight and had to work my ass off to get them. Lost count of how many I missed.It was windy, theywere skidish, plus I think I need glasses.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

The wind was sure tough, only got seven myself


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

at least you went. me and sydbyrn are thinking about going tonight. not sure what the wind id gonna do.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey it's better than a Skunk It's only gona get better ( I Hope)


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm pretty new at it, but it looks like its time to go stickin'! Nice flatties!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

looks good 
I hope this weekend is as good for me!!!!!:takephoto


----------

